

Database version control, made easy - smurfpandey
http://dbv.vizuina.com/

======
smurfpandey
I was looking for a tool to have our database under version control, and this
looks interesting. Anybody else has any experience with this, or any such
tool?

~~~
patforg
Thanks for sharing, we've been looking for solutions to do this for a while.
This looks like a good tool. Let me know how it goes if you try it out.

